# Powerbook G3 ne démarre plus



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour.
J'ai un powerbook G3 FireWire, 400Mhz. J'ai changé une barrette mémoire 64 Mo par une 128, le tout en PC100, et là...problme. La machine ne démarre plus.
Comme mon chargeur yoyo, semblait rendre l'âme, je me suis dit que c'était peut être cela, il fallait à chaque fois que je triture les fils pour établir le contact. J'ai donc acheté un chargeur Kensington compatible mais qui ne fonctionne qu'en courant continu ( DC ), je l'ai essayé dans ma voiture mais l'ordi ne s'allume pas non plus ( le chargeur si ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

La barrette, tu l'as installée dans le slot supérieur, ou dans le slot inférieur ? Tu as essayé de l'ôter et remettre l'ancienne, pour voir ?


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2010)

En remettant la 64 Mo, pareil, je suppose.

Essaie déjà de réinitialiser la PMU.

Ton chargeur rendait l'âme, ou était-ce la batterie ? Il faut peut-être changer la batterie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> En remettant la 64 Mo, pareil, je suppose.



Pas forcément, une barrette défectueuse pourrait causer le problème



boninmi a dit:


> Essaie déjà de réinitialiser la PMU.



ça, je n'y crois pas, ça règle d'autres problèmes, mais je n'ai jamais vu un reset PMU ressuciter un Mac qui ne démarre pas.



boninmi a dit:


> Ton chargeur rendait l'âme, ou était-ce la batterie ? Il faut peut-être changer la batterie.



Le Pismo (petit nom de son PowerBook) peut démarrer sans batterie, donc, même avec une batterie H.S. !


----------



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Oui c'était la 64 Mo que j'avais changé, je l'ai remise mais pas plus de résultat.


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2010)

Je cite le lien mentionné:


			
				Support Apple a dit:
			
		

> Avec le temps, les réglages du gestionnaire dalimentation peuvent devenir inutilisables, et entraîner des anomalies de fonctionnement de lordinateur. Votre ordinateur peut par exemple refuser de sallumer, de sortir du mode de suspension dactivité, de charger la batterie ou de reconnaître ladaptateur secteur, entre autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Je cite le lien mentionné:



Certes, mais le lien dit "avec le temps", pas "brutalement après un changement de barrette" ! Par ailleurs, je connais bien ce modèle (j'en ai encore un, reconstitué à partir de plusieurs épaves récupérées ici et là), et je n'ai jamais vu une PMU en réveiller un (contrairement à d'autres modèles, mais plus anciens).

Pomme2010, tu n'as pas entièrement répondu à ma question : quelle barrette as tu changé, la supérieure ou l'inférieure ?

Si c'est l'inférieure, est tu certain d'avoir correctement reconnecté la carte processeur, et qu'il n'y a aucun pin tordu dans le connecteur ?

Si c'est la supérieure (l'inférieure aussi d'ailleurs), as tu bien fait attention à te décharger de l'électricité statique en touchant les blindages métalliques du Mac avant de toucher aux composants internes ?

Par ailleurs, lorsque tu branches le Mac sur le chargeur "de voiture", est-ce que les leds de la batteries s'allument (ne serait-ce qu'une seule qui clignote) ?


----------



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais le lien dit "avec le temps", pas "brutalement après un changement de barrette" ! Par ailleurs, je connais bien ce modèle (j'en ai encore un, reconstitué à partir de plusieurs épaves récupérées ici et là), et je n'ai jamais vu une PMU en réveiller un (contrairement à d'autres modèles, mais plus anciens).
> 
> Pomme2010, tu n'as pas entièrement répondu à ma question : quelle barrette as tu changé, la supérieure ou l'inférieure ?
> 
> ...



C'est la barrette inférieure que j'ai changée, la carte processeur n'a pas l'air d'être aussi fortement accrochée que lorsque je l'ai enlevé. Les pin ont l'air intacts, et j'ai touché la partie interne du dvd et le cache du processeur. 
La première fois que j'avais enlevé le processeur, il y a des mois il n'y avait pas eu de problème, mais là..
Je n'ai pas regardé pour les leds, je n'ai pas la voiture  maintenant, mais j'ai un adaptateur secteur pour prise  allume cigare je ne sais pas si en y branchant le chargeur DC ça suffira car il ne donne qu'un ampère alors qu'il me semble qu'il en faut 1,875.


----------



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, lorsque tu branches le Mac sur le chargeur "de voiture", est-ce que les leds de la batteries s'allument (ne serait-ce qu'une seule qui clignote) ?



Précision, lorsque je mets en contact les fils gris, ceux qui entourent la gaine blanche, dans le chargeur yoyo, il y a de petites étincelles et j'entends un bruit sourd dans le boiter de l'ordinateur, comme le bruit du disque dur qui tourne mais en plus atténué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Pomme2010 a dit:


> C'est la barrette inférieure que j'ai changée, la carte processeur n'a pas l'air d'être aussi fortement accrochée que lorsque je l'ai enlevé. Les pin ont l'air intacts, et j'ai touché la partie interne du dvd et le cache du processeur.



Alors, ça doit être ça, le connecteur de la carte proc ne doit pas être correctement enclenché. ça ne doit pas bouger, mais il faut le positionner précisément, ça n'est pas toujours évident, et la carte proc doit être fermement accrochée.



Pomme2010 a dit:


> Précision, lorsque je mets en contact les fils gris, ceux qui entourent la gaine blanche, dans le chargeur yoyo, il y a de petites étincelles et j'entends un bruit sourd dans le boiter de l'ordinateur, comme le bruit du disque dur qui tourne mais en plus atténué.



Evite de faire ça, parce que les tensions de rupture que ça génère peuvent détruire la carte d'alimentation de ta machine.


----------



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, ça doit être ça, le connecteur de la carte proc ne doit pas être correctement enclenché. ça ne doit pas bouger, mais il faut le positionner précisément, ça n'est pas toujours évident, et la carte proc doit être fermement accrochée.



J'ai bien fait rentrer les deux appendices et appuyé sur la carte, pas trop non plus, mais rien.
Combien coûte une carte processeur ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Evite de faire ça, parce que les tensions de rupture que ça génère peuvent détruire la carte d'alimentation de ta machine.



La carte d'alim est elle facile à démonter ?
J'ai vu ici :
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/old-school-powerbook-g3-pismo-210637.html
que tu en avais déjà démonter plusieurs, as tu gardé des photos, sinon dommage.


----------



## Pomme2010 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, ça doit être ça, le connecteur de la carte proc ne doit pas être correctement enclenché. ça ne doit pas bouger, mais il faut le positionner précisément, ça n'est pas toujours évident, et la carte proc doit être fermement accrochée.



Je commence à rentrer le côté droit c'est bien ca ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Pomme2010 a dit:


> Je commence à rentrer le côté droit c'est bien ca ?



Non, tu risque de tout flinguer, tu peux positionner la carte en t'aidant du bord droit du connecteur, mais il faut l'enfoncer bien à la verticale, si tu le mets en biais, tu risque de casser ou tordre des pins. Ça doit rentrer en poussant fermement, mais pas trop "bourrin", tu dois sentir un léger déclic quand elle est en position !


----------

